# spay scar?



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

hi i possed in health about my over weight cat and im slightly worried in case the rescue lied and shes not spayed :-(

im not worried she pregnant as in the month shes been with me she hasnt been outside and my male has been done. 

but she has a vet check on just for a general check over flea worm ect and then i was going to start letting her out side 

but if she isnt spayed then she i need her booked in 

can you see scars?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

You can often feel them, depending on method and vet technique. When Flicka was first handed into rescue the vet who did her general health check also checked for a spay scar


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Did the rescue spay her themselves? If not, how long was she there? Unfortunately not apparently calling isn't reliable as some females are silent callers - you wouldn't realise unless an interested male is around.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah - silly question - if they had spayed her she would have an obvious shave on her flank unless she has been there so long her fur has grown back.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

she was there about two months or there about shes been with me a month 

I never asked if they spayed her or if she was already done they just said she was spayed 

not a rescue I would go back to again anyway 

il get my vet to check


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

iv tried to call the rescue but no answer 

I cant feel a scar


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If she was there fore 2 months they haven't spayed her unless her coat has grown back very quickly. It is worth trying to find out how come they say she was spayed - it's by no means unknown for people handing over cats to lie.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

im guessing they were told she was 

il keep trying to vet hold of em but tbh they told me very little anyway -not a good rescue


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I didn't know if Missy had been spayed or not and the vet couldn't find a scar, so I booked her into be done and when they opened her up they couldn't find anything, so she'd been done.

Willowbee was spayed with me, but had a tummy incision and I can't feel the scar, though she is very hairy 

I did feel guilty about putting Missy through it all again, but better to be safe than sorry, I'd have felt worse if she'd become pregnant.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

The last cat we had was spayed while she was with us and when her fur grew back, there was a definite 'dip' on her side under her fur


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

i may ask then to check im now panicing :-(


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Can ultrasound determine if a spay has been done?

You said she was fat..do her nipples look swollen? Hope she's not already pregnant, before she came to you I mean.

What kind of rescue is this? You said a number of time you didn't like them. Or was it just someone's house claiming to be a rescue and looking to unload a pregnant cat? 

When is the vet appointment?


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

vet is wed as only time I have free 

its not that they did anything to bad but when I adopted my boy I had to meet the foster care and him sign a long contract which stated he was to be castrated returned to the rescue couldn't be re sold ect ect paid the rehoming fee had a home check and had to give details of my vet or a local vet I was asked tons of questions about my life past pets ect

the rescue my girl came from was a kennel never been befor but seen the signs for it and though I would take aload of my boys old things up plus some treats ect whilst there I had a look around and saw her in a kennel at the end 

I fell in love with her and asked the staff about her she told me she had been there two months after her owners hander her in was spayed flead wormed I had her out and she was so loving if a little thin  

I asked her adoption fee and they told me I said I would like her I signed a piece of paper saying I had adopted her from there and the date nothing about returning resale ect then I payed and they said I could take her no questions asked about me if I had other pets were I lived or anything  

that's the main reason I didn't think it was a good rescue I could of been anyone they have dogs to who knows were they end up  

god I hope she not preg  my boy done and she hasn't been out if she was there two months they it would mean she got pregnant there


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If they told the truth and she really has been there 2 months and with you a month without mixing with males she can't be pregnant as the kittens would have arrived by now. Cat pregnancy lasts juat over 9 weeks.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

thats what im thinking and hoping 

i no nothing about breed of any animal so no idea what the signs are but hopfully she is just fat 

i think its a bad rescue and some of the reviews iv read online since having her are shocking but to others it may be normal


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like it's been too long for her to be pregnant.

I couldn't feel scars on my retired girls, who had very small wounds and my pet girl was done at 10 weeks also can't feel or see a thing (as I'd expected)


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

id say she isnt just that panic as she has been in with other cats lol 

fatness is still a problem tho shes gone from skinny to fat and will always eat more


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Most female cats 'pink up' when they are pregnant - their nipples go bright pink and enlarge. The difference with non-pregnant nipples, especially on a maiden queen, is really obvious. Also the fur around them gradually recedes and they get easier to find.

Also you have had her a month and she's not mixed with any cats that could have got her pregnant in that time, so she would be at least 5 weeks pregnant. At that stage she would have an enlarged, firm tummy and it's different to a cat being fat - she won't have excess fat over her backbone, ribs & hips.

Maybe the best way to resolve the panic is a vet check.

As to the fatness.... What are you feeding her? If she is always hungry it might be partly she was short of food for a long time so will eat whenever she has the chance, but cats will also eat out of boredom, and if she is on a high carbohydrate food that can more easily lead to a cat getting fat.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

really? didnt know that about the nipples they are pink and you can spot them when she rolls over but i thought that was normal 

iv only ever had rescue cats who have already been done or iv had done so never taken much notice to be honest 

il see if i ca attach a pic but shes fed raw diet and is pretty active plays and runs around


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Was expecting a photo of her nipples!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

That's why I asked earlier about her nipples. I wouldn't think you could see a tortie's nipples when she rolls over, normally.

Thank goodness the vet visit is only tomorrow. You'll soon know. I'm no expert but it sure sounds like she's pregnant. She's been with you a month and it's quite possible she was pregnant when the "rescue" handed her over.

I hope I'm wrong. Cats can, of course, be over weight on a raw diet, if they are over fed. Though it seems like it would take longer than a month to go from skinny to too fat. How much are you feeding her? Is your other cat overweight?


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

im tryin get a pic of her belly but she to busy rolling around attacking my hand at the moment 

she has a white belly 

my male is slim altho he is smallish for a male


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a white tummied mackerel tabby whose nipples do not show, and she is always showing me her tummy and asking for rubs. She's spayed of course but before I was able to rescue her she had at least two, possibly three litters. I have to really feel around for her nipples, in fact. I do it often because I worry about breast cancer for her, because she wasn't spayed until she was about 2 years old (guessing at age since she was a stray)

Your girl sounds very happy with you. I hope she's not pregnant but you might want to think about your options if she is. Spay/abort is an option (the one I would take), depending on how you feel about that. 

Otherwise, raising them, having them spay/neutered and finding them homes.

But hopefully she isn't.

Keep us posted!


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

il try and get some more pics and let u know what the vetd say i may try and get an earlier appointment 

IF she is what would the latest spay time be?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You need to ask your vet that question.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Was she mixed in with other (male) cats at the rescue? If not, then as your boy is done it's unlikely she's pregnant, as she would have had to have been that way before arriving at the rescue, and probably given birth just after her adoption at the latest.

If she was mixed in with other cats at the rescue, then it will be more difficult to know, unless they were all females.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

i have no idea if she was mixed or not tbh there were other cats that were two in a pen or more


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> Was she mixed in with other (male) cats at the rescue? If not, then as your boy is done it's unlikely she's pregnant, as she would have had to have been that way before arriving at the rescue, and probably given birth just after her adoption at the latest.
> 
> If she was mixed in with other cats at the rescue, then it will be more difficult to know, unless they were all females.


This is assuming the rescue was telling the truth about her history.

It's quite possible she was brought in pregnant and was not at the rescue very long, OR was caught by a tom at the rescue, and they were eager to get rid of her before the pregnancy became obvious.

Either scenario sounds quite likely to me, based on what the OP has told us of the adoption experience.

I guess we will find out tomorrow. I'd ask for an ultrasound to ensure she is not pregnant, and to hopefuly see if she has been spayed. Will an ultrasound show reproductive organs or lack there of, if no pregnancy?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If she is pregnant she's 5 weeks or more - I suspect that would be obvious to a vet without using an ultrasound. Must confess I did think her shape looked about 6-7 weeks pregnant with that saddle-bag.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

I am hoping im just worrying over nothing  

best pic I can get at the moment as every time I try she either washes my hand or rolls about lol 

not as clear on the pic but you can see her nipples when she rolls


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

slightly better pic when she was busy pawing/kneading my arm


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yikes. Do they all look like that?


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

yes is that bad?

on way to vets in 5min


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What did the vet say - they looked a bit suspicious in the pregnancy department.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

vet said about 6-7 weeks


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd be giving the 'rescue' an almighty row.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> <snip>
> Must confess I did think her shape looked about 6-7 weeks pregnant with that saddle-bag.


Wish my crystal ball wasn't that good.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> Wish my crystal ball wasn't that good.


Yep you nailed it.

I, too, wish I had been wrong. But she can still be spayed and the kittens aborted at this stage, right? That is, if the OP is comfortable with that. I know that is what I would choose. Poor little girl, that's the last thing she needs.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

the vet said maybe a chance of a late spay if i choose to but there is a cut of point 

he did explaine that it was more complecated then if she wasnt as far gone 

then reading online it says that movement can be felt soon :-( 

i dont know what to do 

no reply from rescue so going down tomorro


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm all for spay/abort in many cases, however most vets are terrible at telling how far along a cat is, she may be due any day so a hard choice for you. Can you afford to raise a litter for 12 weeks, plus do the vet work? 

Can you feel movement now by laying your hands in her sides? Online often says 7 weeks but I always feel movement before that, so it's really not a guide.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

im not sure tbh 

i really cant imagin spaying when the kittens are moving ect 

money not to much of an issue and my vet is 24hr 

i think i can feel movement but not sure 

i just dont know :-(


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh no! I don't venture out of cat chat/health much but I'm sad that my initial instinct was correct 

What a difficult decision. 

If you decide not to spay, then i know the experienced breeder's will help you get through this xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

While I am sorry for you to be faced with so many decisions, I am thankful that the little girl ended up with you, because you will give her the proper care, no matter what you decide. Someone else might have just chucked her out on the street when they realized she was pregnant.

It's obvious they just wanted her gone. I don't really see what good contacting them will do, you may just end up with more frustration. Might be more to the point to leave an on line review of them instead.

But do let us know this so called "rescue's" response.


----------



## izzyc (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, so sorry OP. I did think from the pic of her tummy that she looked pregnant, was so hoping I was wrong  

If she were mine I would spay her, but I totally understand if you feel you can't do that at this point. I would also be raising hell with the 'rescue' she came from  The poor other cats still there, wonder how many of them are pregnant too


----------



## 3furryfriends (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this. You have a tough decision on your hands. 
We were stupid when we got our first 2 kittens and my partner let them out side, using the fact we have few cats in our area as an excuse to justify (So quite different to the situation you are in as you aren't to blame in the slightest). Needless to say, she became pregnant at 14 months old and we paid for a scan to see how far on she was and they said they cannot tell properly but she could give birth in as little as 2 weeks, 3 weeks later, she gave birth.
Our male was spayed the following month and she was spayed the following Feb as advised by the vets (3 Kittens were born on 29th October 2012).
We kept her only daughter and the 2 boys went to a loving home together.
Good luck on whatever you decide to do and for anybody thinking how irresponsible we were (which I agree), I intend to rescue a kitten when one of my babies reach the dreaded day we say goodbye (hopefully a long time away).


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

welll the rescue was no help 

they said they know nothing about it but would take her and the kittens a d find them homes i asked they would spay her befor birth and they said no as kittens can be rehomed so i ask if mom and kittens would be done and they basicly said no funds 

i never want to breed but the thought of the kittens moving around in there i dont know if i can spay i mean what if shes due sooner the 3 weeks 

i just dont know what to do


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd say you aren't breeding even if you let her have the kittens. You didn't want a pregnant cat, the rescue did the dirty on you, and you are where you are. Unfortunately you have to decide quite quickly if you want her spayed or not as time is marching on.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

I cant do it  

it doesn't feel right when she could only be a few days away from giving birth 

she seems to be going between running round clawing everything and lying down purring and trying to suckle is this normal?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You're in a situation that's not your fault at all, so don't feel bad

Her behaviour sounds pretty normal, you'll want to set up a box for her to nest in. Some girls spent from days to weeks clawing away in there rearranging blankets in the nest.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

littlefluffyninja said:


> I cant do it
> 
> it doesn't feel right when she could only be a few days away from giving birth
> 
> she seems to be going between running round clawing everything and lying down purring and trying to suckle is this normal?


That's okay, lovey! The important thing is, she is with YOU, and you will do the right thing by her and her kittens. That girl Chose well!

You'll get plenty of help here for the birth and raising of them, and of course you'll need a plan on how you will find homes for them. All paws crossed for a small litter!

Please keep us posted!

(How do your boy and her get along??)


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

thankyou everyone 

im lucky enough to work from home and have a good income so money/time isn't to much of an issue so hopefully all will go well and there wont be any problems 

I have a smaller spare room that I will set up for her what do people advice on boxes ect? 

she and my male play but he does get abit sick of her sometimes and will tell her to go away as she is very energetic and he prefers to laze about lol


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Didn't want to post before as I didn't want to influence your decision, but just wanted to say that at this stage I couldn't have done it either. I'm glad she's got you now and hope everything goes well for you both. X


----------



## 3furryfriends (Nov 11, 2014)

When my cat had her kittens we just put the pet carrier in the living room and a small plastic cat/dog bed in front of it (kind of jigsawed in) so the kittens couldn't escape and she could lie away from them if she liked. I also put my daughters old dressing gown in for her (all strings cut off) so I could just dispose it after the kittens were a few days old and put a fresh one in for them.
We were completely clueless as these are our first proper pets, but everything went smoothly. She had three kittens and was so quiet and brave, she let out a strange growl noise just before she was about to have them and I knew immediately that that was it as she had never made that noise before and she immediately went into her pet carrier. She had three and she was utterly fantastic. A few weeks before she had them she loved laying on our laps with her tummy up.
Whilst I know this isn't what you want and it certainly isn't ideal, you will love every minute of it. If you are like I was, you may have to keep one! 
Good luck. As somebody mentioned prior, hopefully she'll have a small litter. Keep us updated!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You need to buy in some things to be prepared.

Incontinence pads: You'll want these when she's giving birth as it's very, very messy. If you put a few down one on top of the other, you can whip out a dirty one without moving her, thus leaving her on a clean surface for the next kitten to be born.

Heating pad: Petremedy ones are great as they only heat to body temp, so can't scald the kittens. This is just in case mum rejects them.

Syringes and syringe teats, or feeding bottles: I prefer the syringe as it gives you more control over how much they're taking, but this is in case you need to hand feed.

Milk: I find Toplife milk (important that you buy the powdered stuff, not the stuff in cartons) is really good and doesn't give them upset tums or anything. In a pinch, you can use full fat goat's milk from the supermarket to get them started.

Scales: These need to weigh in gram intervals, not 5-10 grams. You need to weigh the kittens daily and ensure they're gaining in weight. If they're not, it's often because they are unwell or not feeding properly and will need your help.

Blankets: Not towels or any looped material as their claws will get caught. If money really isn't an issue, Vetbed is the best stuff you can get, but fleece will work too. The bedding should be changed regularly.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been following your story and to be honest, if I was in your position I don't think I could spay now either 
Thank goodness she came to you, sounds like she has landed on her paws! Good luck with the kittens, I'm sure you and she will do just fine. If you have any concerns there are loads of people on the forum who can help.
Please keep us posted xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You can use a cardboard box for the birth, and just throw it away when done.

My girls aren't very messy with birth, I find a blanket works just fine and change it when things are over. You can also use towels put inside a pillow case.

I wouldn't bother with buying formula or syringes just yet, perhaps check where you can find it locally but you'll know from weighing them if you need to step in - and you hopefully won't, most cats raise their litters without intervention.

I've never had the need for a heating pad, mum keeps them warm enough.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I do think it's better for a first timer to have these in, SC. Most pet shops over here are pretty pants. You can get heating pads, but they get too hot and aren't temp controllable. You can get milk, but it's Lactol which is so nonspecific that it's for puppies or kittens. You can't get syringe teats easily. Normally, unless you have a well stocked pet shop, you can only get the Mickey feeding kits. Even experienced hand feeders find them fiddly. So I do think it's better to have everything in.

Inco pads are inexpensive and will save her carpets or blankets. Some mums are great and not messy at all, but some are like little flood gates! Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I go with a cardboard box, you can put newspaper in the bottom or a puppy pad or an incontinence pad. I prefer fleece for bedding as moisture goes straight through it and it's easy and quick to wash. Once the kittens are starting to toddle in the box you can start cutting it down to give them more light, and to let them climb out.

I've never used a heat pad. If you do, make sure the box is big enough for them to move off it, being too hot is as bad as being too cold. If mum is looking after them they will be warm enough.

A set of digital scales that weigh to the nearest gram are invaluable to see the kittens are growing well. For the first week or two I weigh at about the same time each day and keep a record. A little weight lose in the first day or two is normal, otherwise they tend to gain about 10g per day each.

It's all very well having hand feeding kit in, but syringe or bottle feeding have to be done correctly and hygiene has to be top class. In about 10 litters (mostly fosters) I've never needed to hand-fed. If all kittens are failing to gain weight it usually points to a problem with mum, so she needs a vet visit.

Some cats also hate being disturbed or watched while they are kittening.

Also, she may well not be a first time mother and might know exactly what to do when.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Forgot to mention: worming. Even if the shelter wormed her, roundworms can be a problem as they sometimes encyst which stops wormers dealing with them, then activate in late pregnancy and cross to the kittens in the mothers milk.

You can use Panacur liquid safely in pregnancy, I would get a bottle and worm her now. The kittens need worming at 3. 6 & 9 weeks, again I would give her a dose each time. The schedule is different for adults & kittens though - kittens get 3 doses over 3 days, she would get one at a different rate. I'm suggesting this as her background is unknown. Also at 6 & 9 weeks they are old enough and probably big enough for kitten Milbemax which is much more expensive and has to come from the vet but in my view much easier.

You can buy Panacur liquid online, no need to go to the vets for it.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

thanks everyone am putting together a list 

she was wormed at the vets when i had her and when preg was confirmed but will get some more for kittens ect


----------



## VeeVee (Mar 24, 2014)

I know it is unexpected but it is going to be an amazing experience and she has you to keep her safe and comfortable which is so special :001_wub:

I hope everything goes well for you, mum and babies.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

littlefluffyninja said:


> thankyou everyone
> 
> im lucky enough to work from home and have a good income so money/time isn't to much of an issue so hopefully all will go well and there wont be any problems
> 
> ...


Do you have dogs and/or small children and/or a busy home? If it's not busy then the living room is fine in my view, and the kittens get used to being part of a household. She will probably not want your male around when she has small kittens and might be quite aggressive, but once they are 6+ weeks I think it's good for them to meet him, supervised of course.


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

no children it just me living here no kids visiting either 

only animals are her my male and a pygmy hedgehog 

house is quiet im working in the office during the day and evening is spent watching tv with the cats lol 

I said the spare room as my male when not outside pretty much lives in the living room its where he like to sleep to


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

littlefluffyninja said:


> no children it just me living here no kids visiting either
> 
> only animals are her my male and a pygmy hedgehog
> 
> ...


To me keeping kittens in a spare bedroom makes it harder to socialise them compared to bringing them up in a room where I'm in a lot, the TV is often on and so on. I have raised several litters that way, all fosters, but Lola's kittens have all grown up in the living room. It also helps that it has a wood easy-clean floor and the spare bedroom has carpet - accidents are not at all unknown when they are toilet training...


----------



## littlefluffyninja (Nov 6, 2014)

I see your point 

would upstairs be ok during birth and first few weeks so I don't have to worry about my male 

then down stairs when abit older? 

I also have a dog crate could I use it when they are bigger for when im out?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

littlefluffyninja said:


> I see your point
> 
> would upstairs be ok during birth and first few weeks so I don't have to worry about my male
> 
> ...


Yes, that might work, but I would simply shut him out of the room when you are out. I feel that being in a cage while he prowls around could be very stressful for all of them. The dog crate might make a good 'cave' for her to deliver in, if you put a blanket over it and put the cardboard box plus bedding in it.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Wherever they are safest is fine, kitten rooms are like black holes, you'll find hours slipping away when in there so the kittens will be well socialised. and take them downstairs when older. 

Small rooms or a pen make litter training a breeze, mine don't have accidents, too much space too soon can make it harder as kittens have to go right now and can't wait to find a tray.
You've got time to figure that out, get through the labour first 

My neuter boys adore kittens, one nurses them, another big boy is super gentle and likes to cuddle with them.


----------

